# Where to buy piano in Dubai?



## Sky75 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Does anyone have an idea of where I could find an electrical piano in Dubai, possibly second hand or not too expensive...?
Thanks!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Sky75 said:


> Hi everyone, Does anyone have an idea of where I could find an electrical piano in Dubai, possibly second hand or not too expensive...? Thanks!


I got one on dubizzle.
When I was buying last year, there were 5 or 6 of varying quality..


----------



## Sky75 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Vantage!
Is that an eBay type thing?
Checking it out right now, many offers!


----------



## abhisheKawai (Nov 25, 2014)

*Simple, go to ...*

You can look in Orchestra Showroom, in Deira, that specializes in Pianos, both Digital and Acoustic.


----------

